# Seems A Bit Expensive.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Found this Timefactors Dreadnought on fleabay starting at Â£1100, does that seem a little pricey?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

does seem a bit pricey


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Having just read the Timefactors description, I see it was a limited edition of 200. Price was Â£450 inc shipping. Great watch though!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bet the other owners are rubbing there hands together!

how much for two of roys imho best pieces?

limited run of 25










or even more rarer, only 10...










makes you wonder doesn't it..........


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

starting at Â£1100, does that seem a little pricey?Price was Â£450 inc shippingWay OTT.... bet your life some mug will pay it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

auction has ended.....some "mug" has bought it


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Â£1100 - around about going rate for this watch - I traded mine for not far off that price.

Nice watch, but just too big for me.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wow


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Some 'mug' did









Mind you I did see one which had been 'polished' up for grabs at Â£1500 on the TZ site...

Not sure what deal was done eventually as it was traded - but the new owner restored it to its original finish...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> Some 'mug' did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i stand corrected.....was there only the LE series?


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > Some 'mug' did
> ...


Yes, just the 200 - no more.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

auction has ended.....some "mug" has bought it

One born every minute, they say.

Way OTT for a " homage "


----------



## PDR (Sep 6, 2006)

Hmmm, do I detect a hint of jealousy here? Timefactors do seem to have a more desirable product range and a strong following.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmmm, do I detect a hint of jealousy here?Nope...its never been of much interest

Timefactors do seem to have a more desirable product range ...more desirable than what?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PDR said:


> Hmmm, do I detect a hint of jealousy here? Timefactors do seem to have a more desirable product range and a strong following.


its all a matter of opinion i suppose. My understanding is that the dreadnought is a "homage" of the Omega PloProf. It is still a fine watch mind you. Not sure if i agree with you about "timefactors do seem to have a more desirable range" however, like i said, ita all a matter opinion aint it?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Regal325 said:


> auction has ended.....some "mug" has bought it
> 
> One born every minute, they say.
> 
> Way OTT for a " homage "


That's an interesting point of view - is it really OTT?

Perhaps if you only compare the resale price to the original price

Perhaps if you only compare the resale price to the cost of the original parts

Perhaps if you only compare the resale price to the label homage/copy

...but I think we'd all agree that any watch is worth more or less than the sum of its parts

The value is always dependent on what the market will bear, the marketing & image, and consumer perception

Now whatever one may think of where the inspiration came from, it's clear that the DN was a well made piece.

The design was appreciated and basically there is more consumer demand than there are watches available - because it is a genuine limited edition - thus prices will rise & as they do, demand will lessen and a level wil be reached.

OTT? No. Market Forces? Yes.

I find this far more understandable than the extortionate prices being achieved for new and used Rolly's which - whatever the quality - are mass produced & common...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well like it or not the DN's are often commanding around Â£1200.

It does seem to have become a cult watch and prices reflect it.

I'm not entering into any controversial debate other than to state this fact about the DN

I sold mine for Â£650







simply because it was too big for me


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> its all a matter of opinion i suppose. My understanding is that the dreadnought is a "homage" of the Omega PloProf.


I never really thought the Dreadnought was a true homage to the PloProf, just one of the earlier watches to bring that style of hands back into favour.

Now THIS is a full on homage to the PloProf:










Still in the early stages but it's got plenty of folk talking...

Back to the Dreadnought, I very almost bought one recently and was just pipped to it... I wanted to see what all the fus was about, I guess I may still grab one when I can but that one on eBay that went for Â£1100 was up for Â£1300 on the TZ Forum and not one person showed any interest, I think that does at least show it's at the top end of it's value at present...


----------



## PDR (Sep 6, 2006)

Regal325 said:


> Hmmm, do I detect a hint of jealousy here?Nope...its never been of much interest
> 
> Timefactors do seem to have a more desirable product range ...more desirable than what?


Both Timefactors and RTL produce their own in house designsâ€¦â€¦. do I really need to spell it out!


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

find this far more understandable than the extortionate prices being achieved for new and used Rolly's which - whatever the quality - are mass produced & common...

I am not a big Rollie fan, but they do produce and service their own product, I doubt that the manufacture and repairs are outsourced to a sub contractor?

Might explain some of the extra cost, and, of course, its a high quality iconic brand (rightly or wrongly)


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

do I really need to spell it out!Do you mean a British Alpha? pray explain...you have our undivided attention...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > its all a matter of opinion i suppose. My understanding is that the dreadnought is a "homage" of the Omega PloProf.
> ...


mmmmmmmm does that count as a homage or something else?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

MrTT..

Do you happen to know when that first appeared on the market?


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Both Timefactors and RTL produce their own in house designsâ€¦â€¦. do I really need to spell it out! One final question before I leave for work......

Which of the above _actually manufactures _in house?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Regal325 said:


> Both Timefactors and RTL produce their own in house designsâ€¦â€¦. do I really need to spell it out! One final question before I leave for work......
> 
> Which of the above _actually manufactures _in house?


errr....would that be Mr Roy Taylor?????


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

PDR said:


> Hmmm, do I detect a hint of jealousy here? Timefactors do seem to have a more desirable product range and a strong following.


What models do you have?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gentlemen,

If this thread turns into another TZ-UK v RLT pissing contest I'll delete it. We don't need this kind of thing, both ranges of watches are more than capable of standing on their own merits.

Thank you.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

recent posting on another site......

Draw your own conclusions.....

These watches are under discussion on another UK siteâ€¦.. for some reason they donâ€™t seem to take kindly to my inferring that Timefactors has a more desirable (in house) product range..... Iâ€™ll probably get booted of Royâ€™s forum now


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Regal325 said:


> *...and service *their own product, I doubt that the manufacture and repairs are outsourced to a sub contractor?
> 
> Might explain some of the extra cost, and, of course, its a high quality iconic brand (rightly or wrongly)


...if you look on the WUS Rolly forum, it appears that Rolex seem to be reluctant to service their own products after a certain time - certainly a much shorter time period than might be expected of a watch which is being marketed as being something to hand down across the generations...

My point was that regardless of the manufacturing cost or quality of the original piece, it is *precisely* because of public perception, and the iconic 'label' which Rolex have managed to create, that they manage to sell zillions of watches at double the price that the quality of their wares justify.

Thus, rightly or wrongly, the DN has achieved a similar (or higher) iconic/cult status amongst certain collectors - and because there is a finite supply, more people want them than there are watches.

What I don't fully comprehend though is why used Rolley prices are so high - I've seen 3,4,5 year old examples at just a couple of hundred quid off new.

Personally, if I was going to buy a Â£3k watch, I'd go new, from a recognised AD and have the pleasure of being the "first" owner.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stan said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> If this thread turns into another TZ-UK v RLT pissing contest I'll delete it. We don't need this kind of thing, both ranges of watches are more than capable of standing on their own merits.
> 
> Thank you.


Fair Point Stan........


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

What I don't fully comprehend though is why used Rolley prices are so high - I've seen 3,4,5 year old examples at just a couple of hundred quid off new.

Personally, if I was going to buy a Â£3k watch, I'd go new, from a recognised AD and have the pleasure of being the "first" owner.

Yes...its a bit puzzling......for example, the Daytona.....IMHO it was more valuable with the El Primero movement.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Interesting afternoon, Gentlemen...

The topic is exhausted AND I really must leave for work.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Regal325 said:


> Interesting afternoon, Gentlemen...
> 
> The topic is exhausted AND I really must leave for work.


What on earth do you keep doing to the "quotes"... makes your posts hard to read!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Regal325 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting afternoon, Gentlemen...
> ...


sorry jon


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

that wasn't aimed at you...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

no worries jon.......i could see where you comin from mate


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Stan said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> If this thread turns into another TZ-UK v RLT pissing contest I'll delete it. We don't need this kind of thing, both ranges of watches are more than capable of standing on their own merits.
> 
> Thank you.


Amen to that.

Guy


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Stan said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> If this thread turns into another TZ-UK v RLT pissing contest I'll delete it. We don't need this kind of thing, both ranges of watches are more than capable of standing on their own merits.
> 
> Thank you.


Well said Stan, there seemed to be a few unfamiliar faces trying to create something.


----------



## PDR (Sep 6, 2006)

I think you will find that the TZ-UK v RLT attitude had already kicked in by post #4 of this thread. I do spend most of my time on the TZ-UK forum (385 posts as opposed to 6 here). I may be a bit defensive of TZ-UK, but what do you really expect when you have people posting sentences like:

"Way OTTâ€¦ bet your life some mug will pay it"

"One born every minute, they say". "Way OTT for a Ã¢â‚¬Å"homage"

I donâ€™t currently own any Timefactors watches (though I may purchase one in the future), but I do know how loyal the forum members are and how keen they are to support various projects. RTL watches are rarely ever discussed over on TZ-UK and certainly never in the sarcastic way that the Dreadnought is being spoken of here by forum members.

Respect between (rival) forums is a two way street. Iâ€™m sorry if my comments have offended anyone but to gain respect you need to give it.

Paul


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I like the DN very much as I think nearly all the posters in this thread do as well. Only seems to be compliments about the watch apart from a couple of less than tactful remarks about the price someone has paid for one









Can we all not just drop it and be thankful that we have 2 manufacturers of quality products and forums to discuss them on.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well said Alasdair,

There is a perfectly good search facility at TZ-UK for those that wish to know more about the DN, far more information there than here.

I think this thread has gone as far as it needs to, so I'm closing it.


----------

